# CSV timescales



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hey everyone 

Could people who submitted a new application for a critical skills visa within the last 3 months please update on the timelines for obtaining the visa, as well as the statuses? I think everyone here would love to know what others went through and what to expect of this process.

Please also indicate where you submitted the application. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rose92 (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Keegan,

I applied for a CSV in Industrial Design on the 8th of January, on the 23rd I collected my outcome, unfortunately it was a rejection. I have since appealed the matter, but now looking at the experience of most people regarding appeals, I really regret just not having reapplied.


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Rose92 said:


> Hi Keegan,
> 
> I applied for a CSV in Industrial Design on the 8th of January, on the 23rd I collected my outcome, unfortunately it was a rejection. I have since appealed the matter, but now looking at the experience of most people regarding appeals, I really regret just not having reapplied.


Thanks for your input, Rose. Sorry to hear about the rejection - I hope your appeal is successful soon. True that... reapplying seems like a better option at the moment.
Could you please share the reason for the rejection?


----------



## Rose92 (Sep 18, 2018)

My CSV application was under Industrial Design. I attached evidence from the SAQA and the University of Johannesburg that the profession had no governing body and even included proof that i was a member of an International body of Designers since none was available locally. They rejected me on the basis that "industrial design falls under engineering on the critical skills list and therefore the applicant will need a letter from the ECSA exempting her from registration with them"


----------



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a bummer! Hope you submitted a supporting document from ECSA with your appeal. All the best - hope things get sorted soon.


----------

